# Vintage compounds



## sammyg (Jul 29, 2006)

Anyone out there know of any books or manuals pertaining to set-up and adjustment of vintage compound bows. Also where something like this could be found. I am looking for something that will also give some manufacturer specs. I purchased another old bow and want to fix it up to play with.


----------



## clayking (Sep 10, 2002)

If you post the bow and what spec's that you know, I'm almost sure someone here will come to the rescue. If the manufacturer is still around they likely can help, but post it over in the general section....................ck


----------



## RealDakota (May 24, 2006)

There was one: Doctor your own compound bow, by Emery Loiselle. You might be able to get a copy still through Loiselle's website.


----------



## sammyg (Jul 29, 2006)

Thanks, I'll check it out.


----------



## Deerhunter63 (Mar 3, 2007)

I have a vintage Allen compound bow with specs. Pat. number, engraved with poundage and draw length. Possible Allen original in good condition. Cables, pulleys, old merrel site, and wiki wiki quiver. If interested, reply.


----------

